# Bosch MRC23EVSK router stopped...



## JohnnyStrawberry (Jan 20, 2012)

http://www.boschtools.com/Products/Tools/Pages/BoschProductDetail.aspx?pid=MRC23EVSK
GOF 1600 CE in Europe.
I've been using this router only for a few months but it has only a few working hours.
I'm using it for routing/ trimming tenons and routing mortises.
And this evening it just stopped working… Very new experience… :-/
So the led is working but after the "click" sound of the handle switch the body part of the router makes a same "click", the LED dims but the motor won't start. After about 1-2 seconds the body clicks again the LED gets back to normal. I can make the body "click" only once (on and off) but after a re-plug it makes the same as above.
So it just cannot be the switch in the handle. (It makes the same with the fixed base.)
My best guess is that some capacitor or some other electric part died in it.
I'm extremely disappointed right now. I do have another three Bosch routers that I use much more often than this one and those have been working reliably. And another dozen Bosch tools without trouble…
And I have 164 M&Ts to cut now… I hope I can make them with the only Bosch router left that accepts 12mm shank…
Has anyone ever had something like this?
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Read reviews of Bosch routers on Amazon and you'll find many people who have had switch problems. You could take outt the switch and blow it out with air. Or call Bosch for a new one.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm not familiar with that router but can you switch the collets to get your job done? Bosch are usually good for sending out new tools if you registered for the warranty.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I think Matt is referring to the 1617 switch problems. The MRC23 is a different animal. It uses a low voltage connection between the trigger on the base and the motor. When I looked at this router at the woodworking show a couple years ago, I wondered if this would be a problem. 
I would start by inspecting the low voltage wiring tracts. If the LED light is dim, that tells me very little electricity is traveling through the wiring. It may be enough to illuminate a bulb, but not enough to run the motor.
Try cleaning the contacts between the motor and the base.

Hopefully Bosch can help you resolve this frustrating issue.
Best of luck.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Are you sure the switch is squeaky clean ? They are all prone to dust, and anyway the modern router switches are sometimes far too sophisticated for their own good.we expect too much for something so small inc soft start speed control etc not sure of your model, nearly all my routers are makita but bosh make nice routers too. Have safe fun and hopefully it will be something simple not sure thay have capacitors also have you checked the obvious brushes? Alistair


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

if you have a router table switch you can wire it straight or take the switch out and couple the wires with nuts and use your table switch, If it's under warannty call bocsh it could also be the speed control or the brushes are worn out, WIRING IT STRAIGHT IS A LAST RESORT


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Put a meter on the switch when you open the switch up without being plugged in of course then with being plugged in to see if the electricity is getting through. Alistair


----------



## JohnnyStrawberry (Jan 20, 2012)

The router is almost brand new. No dust whatsoever.
The switch is intact on the fix base (I have just unboxed it) and the router doesn't work with that either.
Some news:
I could start it when I left the shop this evening. But only for a few seconds. The motor ran discontinuously though… Then it stopped again and I couldn't restart it.
I can't wait till tomorrow morning when I'll call the Bosch hot line.
I still think the issue is with an INNER switch.


----------



## JohnnyStrawberry (Jan 20, 2012)

*Some follow-up:*
I'm here to admit Bosch has a great customer support & service.
They took it, fixed it, and brought it back with no cost in 5 days.
I'm impressed.
It's time to test it now - extensively. ;-)


----------



## Jagerheister (Apr 29, 2015)

I just bought one of these, and am having the same issue… Just unboxed last week.

I used it for the first time today. I was doing some light work on the router table.. The lights dimmed, and it slowed to a stop. I heard a click, and the led brightened back up…

I read in the manual that there is an overload protection that kicks in if the machine is over worked. I noticed that the machine was really hot. Your supposed to let it cool down then unplug it, then plug it back in thereby resetting the breaker…

I did this, and like you, I'd depress the power, and hear a click… Something is faulty internal to the motor… The motor turns freely by hand. I also assumed it was a capacitor, so I turned the motor by hand hoping it would turn over… nothing. I think there is a variable frequency drive in this unit that softens the start unlike a traditional cap starter…

Something else weird is that I could hear a rattling noise when I first got it out of the box. It sounded like there was a loose fastener inside the motor… It went away, so I assumed that the-clasp mechanism on the base was the culprit… Long story short is that after it broke down, i was looking it over and noticed a small fastener lodged in one of the motor fan inlets… I fished it out, but the router still didn't start….

I just sent an email to amazon… Hoping they make it right soon so I can get back on the road in a few days…


----------



## Jagerheister (Apr 29, 2015)

One last thing, i got the combo that comes with a fixed base and a plunge base. I tried it in both bases.. I was also thinking the switch may be the problem since the light was on… No start in either bases…


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Someone who knows more can correct me if necessary, but I believe there are no capacitors in a universal motor. Conversely, there are no brushes in an induction motor. This confusion seems to come up again and again.


----------



## Jagerheister (Apr 29, 2015)

Its not clear to me how this motor works. I assumed that there may be some electrical mechanism simmilar to a capacitor that controls the start function… They advertize it as "soft start"...

It stands to reason that since the led light was coming on that the the tool was getting power, and perhaps the starting mechanism (whatever it is) could be defective causeing the tool to not start. So I tried to hand start the motor..

It didnt work.

I hope this sheds light on how the confusion occurred (in this case).


----------



## Jagerheister (Apr 29, 2015)

I sent the motor back to bosch under warranty. I should have it back by Friday.


----------



## JohnnyStrawberry (Jan 20, 2012)

Got it back OK Jager?
How's it working now?
Coz mine's bearing the workload pretty well ever since.


----------



## Jagerheister (Apr 29, 2015)

I got it back from bosch a few days ago, i did a power test, but i haven't put any material through it just yet. Ill report back after i try it.

Thanks


----------



## ward63 (Dec 12, 2009)

Bummer! Mine just started acting up, though the light doesn't dim, it's on full brightness when I hit the switch. 
I just hope Bosch's warranty is international.


----------



## ahpalex (Feb 23, 2016)

No doubt about BOSCH, it is the top brand and prices are also reasonable.


----------



## 716 (Nov 22, 2015)

RTFM, When you overload this router it refuses to start until you unplug it (just turning of is not enough)


----------



## streborc (Jun 17, 2017)

I just encountered this problem with the MR23EVS motor. Pressing the on switch starts the motor, and it immediately shuts off, while the LEDs stay on and bright. Cleaning the low voltage contacts didn't help. I removed the top cover (requires a T15 torx driver - 2 screws) and found a lot of dust build-up. Blew it clean with compressed air, but this didn't help. Then I noticed a loose tab connector (the red wire). Pulled it off the tab, crimped it a bit, and reinstalled it. Everything's now OK. I had it installed on a router table - I guess being inverted and vibration caused the wire to work loose.


----------



## ward63 (Dec 12, 2009)

I purchased mine with both bases and had switch problems on both.
I managed to blow out the dust and get it working again. There is a tab lock to keep the motor from sliding out when it's released to move up and down from the main latch. That broke off on both the plunge and fixed base. Then the micro-fine adjustment knob broke off on the plunge base. I'm using a car jack for adjustment now. 
I like the soft-start, variable speed and the power of this router but the reliability of the switch and the pot metal that was used to construct the bases is just terrible!!!! 
I took off the contacts and the switch from the fixed base, cleaned the dust from the switch, mounted it on the motor and it fired right up. Just gotta build a new base….someday. Bosch, with quality like this….Never again!!!


----------

